# Bigots, Fools, and Slaves? Oh my!



## ReformedWretch (May 2, 2005)

William Drummond, in his Academicals Questions, writes:

"He who will not reason is a bigot; he who cannot is a fool; and he who dares not is a slave."

Oh how this applies in the childcare industry! So many residential facilities get stuck in a rut of doing things a certain way, and you can´t even discuss other approaches with them. I believe all three of Mr. Drummond´s examples apply.

Read the rest here: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------

